# Edgeley ND 3D Shoot



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Any one else make it to the Edgeley 3D shoot this weekend? They had a nice lay out and a great variety of targets to shoot at. A group of us trad guys went down and played havoc on their plywood they had as backstops. :lol:

Thanks guys for a good shoot.

T


----------



## topshelf (Aug 22, 2005)

The Edgeley Shoot was a good one this weekend. Congratulations to Steve and Mike for being great hosts. It sounds like more new targets are going to be at their shoots this summer and next winter.

There is no better way to spend a winter weekend then getting a few buddies together and going to a 3-D shoot.

Jessie and the guys from Hazen and Stacey and his crew from Center also had good shoots again this year. Keep up the good work!

It's always amazing to see all of the families that go to these shoots as well as the number of young kids you see.


----------

